# My Scorpion Motel :)



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, for a few scorpions anyway. I bought some 3mm glass, some glass silicon, found some rocks lying around which I cleaned up and some coloured cactus pebbles and wallah!! A new 4 bank home for my pair of Flinders Range scorps and my black rock scorps - all housed individually mind you 

I'm going to put a mesh top on this week some time to increase airflow and avoid fungal problems. Under each rock I have Spagnum moss which I hope provides the moisture levels they require.

Any advice on what I could be doing differently in regards to these critters would be appreciated. Anyway, there you have it 






*Flinders Range – female*




*Black Rock – Female (I think??)*




* Flinders Range – male*


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice looking scorps moose


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks nice! If you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought 9 peices of glass - (5) 114 x 200, (2) 120 x 720, (2) 200 x 720 - I was quoted everywhere from $35 to $130 bucks for the 3mm glass - glaziers are a joke with their prices at times!!! I got it for $35 i the end. The Pebbles were about $12 for 4 bags from Bunnings


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 17, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I bought 9 peices of glass - (5) 114 x 200, (2) 120 x 720, (2) 200 x 720 - I was quoted everywhere from $35 to $130 bucks for the 3mm glass - glaziers are a joke with their prices at times!!! I got it for $35 i the end. The Pebbles were about $12 for 4 bags from Bunnings



Wow that's cheap! I wonder if I could knock one up in my room with out the higher authorities noticing


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 17, 2007)

That Looks Awesome .I love the coloured pebbles makes it look really nice , i wanted a scorp but my mum said no chance :cry:


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 17, 2007)

colourful moose.......im no expert on scorps, but i think some can be sexed by the length of the pectines on the undersides.. although i believe its not a 100% way of telling...males have longer ones than females....i guess bylo ??? the green scorpion ?? would be the guy to ask


----------



## bylo (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Mate

Looks great, but your scorpions will die in there once they come to malt.

Scorpions need to be able to make an air tight seal in there burrows for this to happen.
Using pebbles that size this wont be possible.
If you have a look at my website under the appropriate care sheet you will see the appropriate housing for each species.
Also note that every species needs to be housed different, the two species you have live in much the same, but not the way you’re keeping them.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Bylo, I'll check out the sheets and make the adjustments


----------



## hornet (Dec 17, 2007)

yep, the pebbles are no good. While they do not make an air tight seal they will not be able to burrow and the dye'sused to color the pebbles could be harmfull. Switch to a mix of 50/50 coco peat and sand. I use pit sand from the local landscaping place.


----------



## Mark Newton (Dec 17, 2007)

I have to agree with Greg....very colourful, but not very realistic. You need tubes to feed water to the base and should have soil above the pebbles with some leaf litter to hold moisture. I pick up glass for nix from the sides of the road when people leave it out for council...glass is cheap.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah mate, like everyone else has said; looks good but it's rubbish for the scorps. Replace the pebbles with 50/50 sand/cocopeat and set up a false bottom. Read the caresheets on www.thegreenscorpion.com.au they are excellent and very detailed.

Scorps will not do well in your set up at all.


----------



## Scag (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice, i might knock something like that up for some T's, i think it would look much nicer and more practical if it were more natural eg Coco-peat, sand substrate, rocks or drift wood and some nice artificial plants. 

Also if you were going to build a lid how would you do it?


----------



## DiamondAsh (Dec 17, 2007)

*From a display point of view, looks really nice, but as all have said before me, won't keep them alive long. 

This is one of my FB set ups. If you rinsed the rock you could probably still use it under the main substrate for a similar effect, that way you won't feel as if you made a wasted purchase.


*

*
Let us know how you go with it Moose.



*


----------



## bylo (Dec 17, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *From a display point of view, looks really nice, but as all have said before me, won't keep them alive long. *
> 
> *This is one of my FB set ups. If you rinsed the rock you could probably still use it under the main substrate for a similar effect, that way you won't feel as if you made a wasted purchase.*
> 
> ...


That’s a great example of a false bottom set up.
 Fill the bottom gravel half full of water as if it’s under ground resuvar.

The condensation from the water simulates natural ground conditions, moist on the bottom and dry on top


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 17, 2007)

Are the 50/50 peat and sand mixes by weight or volume?


----------



## PhilK (Dec 18, 2007)

Volume. But it doesn't matter too much, really.


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

you can keep them on pure cocopeat i just use sand to help with drainage and so it looks nice so just mix it till it looks nice.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys  I've also printed out the caresheets from the Green Scorpion. They are facinating!


----------

